# Beacon Roofing Supply Announces Acquisition of Western Canada-based Enercon Products



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Beacon Roofing Supply Announces Acquisition of Western Canada-based Enercon Products*

05/23/2011*PEABODY, MA -- *Beacon Roofing Supply, Inc. announced that it has acquired Enercon Products, a roofing distributor with six locations in Western Canada. Enercon, headquartered within its branch in Edmonton, also has branches in Calgary, Regina and Saskatoon and two branches in Vancouver and generated annual sales of approximately $45 million in 2010.

Justin Rumpel, who will remain as Enercon's General Manager after the acquisition, stated: "We are very pleased to be joining Beacon as it expands its presence into Western Canada. Enercon chose to align with Beacon not only because of its size and reputation in the industry but also because it shares Enercon's belief that success comes from hard work and a commitment to your customers and employees. We are confident that Beacon will provide the resources and know-how needed to assist with our long-term growth plans. This is a very exciting time for all of Enercon's associates and their families."

Paul Isabella, President & CEO of Beacon, emphasized the strategic fit of the Enercon acquisition and the compatibility of the two companies and stated: "Enercon has a track record of strong performance and provides us with an excellent opportunity to expand into Western Canada, giving Beacon a presence in every major Canadian market. Equally important is that Enercon shares Beacon's core values of integrity, loyalty and dedication to customer service. Enercon is a great fit for our company."

*About Beacon Roofing Supply Inc.*
Beacon Roofing Supply, Inc. is a leading distributor of roofing materials and complementary building products, operating 185 branches in 37 states and six provinces in Canada.


----------

